# urgent help please



## epynatt (May 31, 2014)

hi does anyone know where i can translate my marriage certificate from English to Italian here in Italy please


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

My commune required an Italian translation of my marriage certificate in order to get my residency document. I did it myself and then formatted it in a font similar to the original. I used my Photoshop skills to make some of the text curved, printed a fancy border like the original, included scanned reproductions of the various state symbols, and even printed a pretty good imitation of the gold seal of the original. In other words, I did my best to make it look like an official document. Then I attached a self certification stating that the translation was done by me and was, to the best of my knowledge, certified by me to be an accurate translation. I printed it on heavy stock and handed it in. The clerk was happy. All she really wanted was something she could read and someone else (me) she could blame in the event something wasn't quite correct.


----------



## epynatt (May 31, 2014)

Mozella said:


> My commune required an Italian translation of my marriage certificate in order to get my residency document. I did it myself and then formatted it in a font similar to the original. I used my Photoshop skills to make some of the text curved, printed a fancy border like the original, included scanned reproductions of the various state symbols, and even printed a pretty good imitation of the gold seal of the original. In other words, I did my best to make it look like an official document. Then I attached a self certification stating that the translation was done by me and was, to the best of my knowledge, certified by me to be an accurate translation. I printed it on heavy stock and handed it in. The clerk was happy. All she really wanted was something she could read and someone else (me) she could blame in the event something wasn't quite correct.


awww, i wish i could do same but am thick when is come to computers, i dont know what to do :sad:


----------

